# Can't decide between wheels



## toscar (Aug 15, 2009)

Need help deciding between 17" 6 spoke Audi TT wheels and 17" asa BBS REvolution for a 02 GTI VR6. If anyone could photoshop them, I'll appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Id go with the TT wheels :thumbup:


----------

